# DICE I-VW-SAT Steering Wheel Controls



## Steezie (Oct 29, 2007)

I have rencently installed the SAT version of DICE ipod connectors to get the text display. The only downside is I am unable to change tracks within the "presets" with my steering Wheel controls. The steering wheel just changes the "preset". I have seen a few posts here and at other sites that say the steering wheel controls do change tracks within presets have just have to hold down the button longer. - I do this and only here a chime after 1-sec, but the track does not change - Has anyone encountered this and been able to get it working? I have the SAT factory head unit in an 07 GLI I am using an 80GB Classic.
I appreciate it.


----------

